# Advice/suggestion?



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello,

I have been considering to study in Rome. the course would run around year and half. 

Wanted to know your views in terms of rentals,food and in general about the city. is my decision right? i have just looked at the course i m going to study but rest all is even important.

Waiting for your views...


----------



## MAXTORQUE (Jun 4, 2016)

I am curious to know what course you are planning to attend
regarding rental if you are prepared to commute for 30/40 minutes there are nice flats outside Rome and the price is affordable


----------

